# who can prescribe meds?



## wallflower26 (Dec 20, 2007)

I looked into who I am covered with my insurance and I was wondering how do i know if they are able to prescribe meds or not? Not that i expect to get a prescription right away but in the case I need one I don't want to have to go from doctor to doctor. This might be a stupid question so sorry if it is. The credentials of the doctor I'm considering are:

Anxiety and Stress Management Counseling
Clinical Psychologist
Life Management Counseling

From those credentials would one assume they could prescribe prescriptions to go along with the therapy? 

Thanks A Lot


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think you have to be a medical doctor to prescribe medication. So a psychiatrist can prescribe but a psychologist can't. I don't think the credentials you mentioned above are enough to guarantee the person can prescribe. This only applies to the US.


----------

